# Retail-Spiele in Steam integrieren



## d00mfreak (15. März 2008)

Hiho

Wollte fragen, ob es möglich ist, Spiele die auf Steam angeboten werden, wo man jedoch die Retail-version gekauft hat, in Steam zu integrieren, damit man mit diesen die selben Vorteile wie bei den Steam-Spielen genießt. (z.B. das Runterladen anstatt sie installieren zu müssen, oder auch Patches automatisch runterladen)

Einige der Spiele, die ich meine, wären z.B Medieval II oder ET:QW

Mfg
DooM


----------



## Adrenalize (15. März 2008)

Keine ahnung wie aktuell die Liste ist, aber laut https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-WUSF-3601 kann man nur wenige Retail Games per Key integrieren.


----------



## d00mfreak (15. März 2008)

Ach, dafür gibts ne Liste 

Viel ists net grad, aber Prey konnte ich integrieren. GTI-Racing muss ich erst suchen.
Vielen Dank


----------

